# Kogan fish finder $45



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Portable fish finder fom Kogan for $45, any good you think
http://www.kogan.com/au/buy/portable-fi ... iew%20Deal

kp


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

kiwipea said:


> any good you think


First and foremost, you may ask about its ability to resist water penetration. Get it in writing.

Having no experience with any low-end or portable fish finder, my thoughts are that the Kogan is probably as good as the finders on top of this list down to the $51.80 model:
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/Fishfind...-switch -puck&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=22&_udhi=150
Then again, maybe not. Compare the bottom definition. The Kogan seems to have some sand or mud week and rock on the bottom but it seems to be separate from the image of fish, where some of the eBay cheapy models seem to extend image into the main part of the screen. Again, the eBay cheapys may have water penetration issues.

but nowhere near as good as these 
http://store.humminbird.com/category/271308/Fishin'_Buddy_Series
which show better bottom (structure) definition and how fish are sitting in the water in relation to the structure. A significant disavantage of the Hummingbird is the cost - about the same or possibly more than you would pay for an installed model of similar quality.

If you go back to the eBay list and scroll through, you'll generally see, the more you pay, the better the image. So, the first decision for you is what do you want and how much are you prepared to pay for it.

Note: if the eBay list is not starting with items around $30-odd or they are out of order, you may need to fenangle the minimum price filter up then down again and sort by Price+postage first.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Look like a piece of shit, My mate has a similar one from ebay and it's garbage. I use a Garmin echo 100 for $89 and it's miles better. Not the greatest and most accurate picture of fish, but it does give a good representation of the bottom and depth and the like. Using the depth reading had increased my hookup on fish tremendously when trolling lures.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

mingle said:


> I'm still looking for a depth-finder that's small enough to fit in a PDf pocket, that I can just dip into
> the water and get a quick depth reading. I don't want to muck around with transducer cables, batteries
> ram mounts, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Mike.


You might have to get one off a word document change it into a PDF file then put it into a folder instead of a pocket :lol:


----------

